# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Wellenanfnger Spots Nordsee (Deutschland, Holland)

## KingEule

Hi, 

ich bin auf der Suche nach Spots fr die Welle die einsteigerfreundlich sind. Ich habe vor dieses Jahr fter mit nem Kollegen los zu fahren. Der ist allerdings Kiter, deshalb sollten die Spots Windsurf und Kitesurf freundlich sein.  Bisher habe ich folgende Spots gefunden:

Holland:
- Scheveningen 
- Zandvoort
- Renesse 

Deutschland:
- Norddeich
- Wilhelmshaven Sdstrand
- Hooksiel

Die Spots sind alle 3-4h von uns entfernt (Sauerland), weiter sollte es auch nicht sein, da wir hauptschlich 2-3 Tagestrips geplant haben. 

Welche Spots wrdet ihr uns empfehlen, habt ihr irgenwelche Geheimtipps?

----------


## KIV

> Hi, 
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach Spots fr die Welle die einsteigerfreundlich sind. Ich habe vor dieses Jahr fter mit nem Kollegen los zu fahren. Der ist allerdings Kiter, deshalb sollten die Spots Windsurf und Kitesurf freundlich sein.  Bisher habe ich folgende Spots gefunden:
> 
> Holland:
> - Scheveningen 
> - Zandvoort
> - Renesse 
> 
> ...



Wijk aan Zee ist bei SW-Wind super, in der Nhe der Hafenmole ist kaum Strmung.
Anfahrt am Deich entlang, bis zum Parkplatz ganz am Ende

----------


## surfer_nrw

Wo fahrt ihr denn bisher so?

Ouddorp kann bei entsprechenden Richtungen und wenn es nicht zu stark weht / strmt auch funktionieren (mal bei Spot Explorer etc schauen). Ist man berfordert, kann man nebenan zum Brouwersdam / Grevelingenmeer gehen. Man kommt bei Wind also tidenunabhngig jedenfalls zum Fahren (zumindest als Windsurfer, da dann auch das Grevelingenmeer / Kabbelarsbank immer geht, etwa bei Ostwind). Auf der Nordseeseite des Brouwersdams kann es bei Hochwasser und Starkwind je nach Richtung auch kleine Wellen geben.

----------


## seegraser

Bei bestimmten Windrichtungen luft auch die Ostsee recht gut, teilweise tagelang, fr Wellenreiter, Windsurfer und Kiter, teils auf derselben Welle. Google mal oder schau http://www.educatium.de/wellenreiten/

 :Smile:

----------


## madame_soleil

Norddeich ein Wellenspot? Also ich kenne nur die Bucht hinter der Steinmole neben dem Badestrand. Da, wo auch die Surfschule ist. Da kann es zwar auch mal ne grere Kabbelwelle geben, aber als richtigen Wavespot wrde ich das nicht bezeichnen. Aber korrekt, Wind- und Kitesurfer teilen sich den Spot und weil es ein groes Revier ist, kommt man sich auch nicht in die Quere.

Norderney hat am Januskopf einen groen Wavespot, aber da habe ich leider keine Erfahrung... Ist aber auch mit der Fhre ein bisschen kompliziert (und teuer....), da mal spontan rber zu fahren.


Ansonsten pflichte ich Seegraser bei und empfehle die Ostsee!

----------


## abinswasser

und, habt ihr ein paar Wellchen gefunden oder seid ihr gen Sden ausgewandert ?

----------

